# 32 oz Jar



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So I have a 32oz maybe a little bigger that I want to plant, one stem plant, some duckweed, and maybe some moss. Now I was thinking what sort of shrimp or snail that could do well alone in such a jar. Maybe a small floating plant as well.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ramshorn snails comes to mind. They live in my koi pond year-round and are very hardy little things. They are rather interesting to watch and will eat just about anything. I'm growing some out in a bowl with just water, leaves, and some duckweed right now. 

Some shrimp might be able to survive but it depends on how cold that jar would get in the winter.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

During the winter my room is heated to 84 so tanks are around 82-80

Red ramshorns are so pretty, I was thinking about that because they have that eye popping color that would stand out against the leaves. I also just love them because they have such decorative looking shells compared to other snails. I guess nerits are very pretty too but they seem more expensive for a single snail display. I would rather have them in a tank with fish.


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that's a really cool idea!  I love combining red (or other colored natural- things, like the ramshorn snails) with lots of greenery... Can't wait to see what you do! Although I must say that I can't offer much (useful) advice, as I don't (yet) have a lot of experience w/ planted tanks, or snails/shrimp.... But I like where ur headed  Good Luck!


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I did a 32oz pickle jar with black petco sand, 5 small moss balls, duckweed, a sprig of wisteria, and 2-3 red ramshorns. It was really pretty! Very simple and low maintenance compared with all my other critter containers.


----------



## Picasso84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Maddybelle said:


> I did a 32oz pickle jar with black petco sand, 5 small moss balls, duckweed, a sprig of wisteria, and 2-3 red ramshorns. It was really pretty! Very simple and low maintenance compared with all my other critter containers.


Oooooh that sounds really pretty... *goes & looks at gigantic pickle jar that is empty* might have to try that


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

So far I have duckweed, red luwidgia, and anacharis. I want to add moneywort and java fern once i get some from my current plants. Also thinking of a stick with some moss since I have some moss in my 10 gallon as well.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I wanna see some pictures!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Maybe some red cherry shrimp? I love those guys on moss balls.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll take pictures of it tomorrow, it's getting pretty dark here already and it's sitting by a window for natural light so the plants can do well. Added a baby pond snail in there for now to just take care of the plants since a few leaves are wonky.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like it would be very pretty.


----------

